# winter fuel allowance



## gilly s (Mar 15, 2015)

Have the UK government now stopped the winter fuel allowance for ex-pats, or is it still pending, this concerns all ex-pats living in so called hot countries.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi

I have been in receipt of the winter fuel allowance for last 6 years and received payment in Nov 2014 as usual. I have lived in Greece for 10 years, but was working in the UK at the time of qualifying for the allowance.


----------



## gilly s (Mar 15, 2015)

Brisargr said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been in receipt of the winter fuel allowance for last 6 years and received payment in Nov 2014 as usual. I have lived in Greece for 10 years, but was working in the UK at the time of qualifying for the allowance.


This year the present government are to scrap it for ex-pats in so called hot countries that includes Greece


----------

